# Info on lamphouse for 35mm film projector



## derekleffew (Dec 10, 2008)

This is all the nameplate says:

Rentec Inc. - Upland, CA
LSX-4000

It takes a 4000W Xenon lamp and is married to a Strong/Simplex transport. Rentec seems be be defunct but the unit is not so old as to suspect someone may have a user manual.

(I've already found LSX/LSX+ Console, in my search.)


----------



## museav (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe it became CFS/Rentec and now is Cinema Film Systems, Welcome to Cinema Film Systems. Another good resource might be Film-Tech, they have a library of cinema related product manuals and several forums, I'm sure that someone in the Film Handler's Forum could point you in the right direction on any tech information.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 12, 2008)

Where do you _find_ this stuff?


----------

